# de-én-het-woorden



## Syzygy

Hallo,

Na het lezen van de discussie in die thread herinnerde ik me die post en vraag ik me nu af hoe het zit met het dagelijks gebruik bij woorden die zonder betekenisverschil zowel _de_ als _het_ als lidwoord kunnen hebben.  Hangt het bij die woorden van de regio/het dialect af die je bent  gewend? Of gaat het misschien zelfs in hetzelfde dorp door elkaar van de  ene naar de andere persoon welk lidwoord je gebruikt? Of is het zo dat  ieder voor elk woord op één dag voor _de_ en op een andere voor _het_ zou kunnen kiezen?

Bedankt voor elk(e) commentaar!


----------



## Kworb

Ik neem aan dat het regionaal is, je neemt het over van je naasten. Denk niet dat er iemand is die het afwisselt, je gaat altijd voor het lidwoord dat er voor jou het beste bij past.


----------



## Lopes

Ik denk dat er genoeg woorden zijn waarbij we de en het afwisselen omdat we niet precies weten welk lidwoord goed is. Woorden als pancreas of lorgnet hoor je namelijk niet zo vaak, dus het kan zijn dat je de ene keer zegt 'de pancreas' en de andere keer 'het pancreas'. 

Er zijn ook andere woorden of synoniemen die je afwisselend gebruikt, dus waarom voor lidwoorden niet.


----------



## Kworb

Denk dat het afhangt van de regelmaat waarmee je het woord gebruikt. Uiteindelijk heeft er toch eentje de voorkeur, lijkt me. Zo werkt het bij mij in ieder geval.


----------



## Lopes

Ah ja, ik zie dat er dagelijks gebruik wordt bedoeld. Dan ben ik het met je eens ja.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Syzygy,

- Ik ben het met _Kworb_ eens dat er regionale verschillen in gebruik zijn, al dan niet foutief. Waar ik woon zeggen heel wat mensen _het mest_ omdat dit natuurlijker overkomt. Niettegenstaande is dit fout. Gelukkig kom ik in mijn beroep weinig met mest in kontakt  en is dit dus niet echt een probleem .

- Persoonlijk vind ik dat de Taalunie met _de/het matras _een fout begaat. Het heeft volgens mij geen enkele zin om twee geslachten met dezelfde betekenis aan één enkel woord toe te kennen. Niet alleen schept dit verwarring, je kan je bovendien beginnen af te vragen wat de zin van woordgeslachten dan nog is.

_- Het matras_ klinkt voor mij trouwens heel onnatuurlijk in de oren en kan je een beetje vergelijken met het gebruik van _das Frau _bij jullie.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Lopes

NewtonCircus said:


> - Persoonlijk vind ik dat de Taalunie met _de/het matras _een fout begaat. Het heeft volgens mij geen enkele zin om twee geslachten met dezelfde betekenis aan één enkel woord toe te kennen. Niet alleen schept dit verwarring, je kan je bovendien beginnen af te vragen wat de zin van woordgeslachten dan nog is.



Eens. Ik stel voor om in het hele taalgebied alleen nog maar over _het _matras te spreken.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Lopes said:


> Eens. Ik stel voor om in het hele taalgebied alleen nog maar over _het _matras te spreken.


----------



## NewtonCircus

De Taalunie: _Naast de matras komt ook wel het matras voor. De matras wordt iets hoger gewaardeerd._

Waardering op het werk is heel belangrijk.  

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Henry Skinner

Syzygy said:


> Na het lezen van de discussie in die thread herinnerde ik me die post en vraag ik me nu af hoe het zit met het dagelijks gebruik bij woorden die zonder betekenisverschil zowel _de_ als _het_ als lidwoord kunnen hebben.  Hangt het bij die woorden van de regio/het dialect af die je bent  gewend? Of gaat het misschien zelfs in hetzelfde dorp door elkaar van de  ene naar de andere persoon welk lidwoord je gebruikt? Of is het zo dat  ieder voor elk woord op één dag voor _de_ en op een andere voor _het_ zou kunnen kiezen?



In die lijst mis ik nog _koffer_.

Om op de andere vragen antwoord te geven: het is maar hoe je het geleerd hebt. Dat kan een kwestie zijn van dialect, maar ook van sociolect. Een paragraaf als


> Voor een rol in een soap dook Linda met veertien producers in het koffer. Zo gaat dat in het Gooise matras.


 is grammaticaal onberispelijk. Ik zou het nooit zo zeggen, maar ik ken mensen die dat zonder aarzelen doen. Wisselen van woordgeslacht lijkt me een minder goed idee, zeker in korte tijd.

groet,
Henry


----------



## Muizer

Volgens mij is het de koffer overigens.

Overigens ben ik van mening dat je bij deze woorden altijd het moet kiezen:

Minder ontwikkelde sprekers maken de-woorden van het-woorden. Ik zie het daarom als teken van ontwikkeling als je weet dat iets (ook) een het-woord is.


----------



## Peterdg

Muizer said:


> Volgens mij is het de koffer overigens.


 Volgens van Dale ook. Ik heb nooit gehoord van "het" koffer. Bah!



> Overigens ben ik van mening dat je bij deze woorden altijd het moet kiezen:
> 
> Minder ontwikkelde sprekers maken de-woorden van het-woorden. Ik zie het daarom als teken van ontwikkeling als je weet dat iets (ook) een het-woord is.


Niet akkoord. "Het" woorden hebben niet meer aanzien dan "de" woorden. Ik zie niet in waarom je "het matras" zou moeten gebruiken ipv "de matras".


NewtonCircus said:


> Persoonlijk vind ik dat de Taalunie met _de/het matras _een fout begaat. Het heeft volgens mij geen enkele zin om twee geslachten met dezelfde betekenis aan één enkel woord toe te kennen. Niet alleen schept dit verwarring, je kan je bovendien beginnen af te vragen wat de zin van woordgeslachten dan nog is.


Ook niet akkoord. Dit fenomeen doet zich in andere talen ook voor: effe een paar voorbeelden uit het Spaans (omdat ik dat het beste ken); bv. "azúcar" (suiker), "mar" (de zee), "tilde" (accentteken) ... kunnen zowel mannelijk als vrouwelijk zijn. Er zijn ook woorden die mannelijk  zijn in het enkelvoud en vrouwelijk in het meervoud. (bv. "arte" (kunst)). Dus, meerdere woordgeslachten zijn op zich niet verkeerd.


----------



## Couch Tomato

Muizer said:


> Minder ontwikkelde sprekers maken de-woorden van het-woorden.



Ik ben niet bekend met dit fenomeen.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Muizer said:


> Minder ontwikkelde sprekers maken de-woorden van het-woorden. Ik zie het daarom als teken van ontwikkeling als je weet dat iets (ook) een het-woord is.



Klopt. Vaak Turkse en Marokkaanse jongeren met een taalachterstand.


----------

